# Question about score cards



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

After another wonderful afternoon/evening shooting at the DCWC, I looked a little closer at their score cards.

For each target there are 3 columns: Score, X's, & Hits. I understand what goes in the "Score" & "X's" columns, but am not familiar with what a "Hit" is.

Care to enlighten me? :wink:

BTW: I'm getting there - improved my overall score by 16% - still got a ways to go and maybe will get there by the time indoor season rolls around again. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> After another wonderful afternoon/evening shooting at the DCWC, I looked a little closer at their score cards.
> 
> For each target there are 3 columns: Score, X's, & Hits. I understand what goes in the "Score" & "X's" columns, but am not familiar with what a "Hit" is.
> 
> ...


Hits is how many arrows hit the target or scored. It is rarely used (as a tie break I think) and not really relevant for most of the classes. We never keep that part around here...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh yeah...I am about half way done fletching arrows for you. I may even get them finished and mailed out tomorrow if all goes well...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Oh yeah...I am about half way done fletching arrows for you. I may even get them finished and mailed out tomorrow if all goes well...


Thanks Sarge,
First thing JarLicker asked me yesterday was if I had my new arrows yet. :wink: 3DShooter80 had some of the same arrows you're fixing for me - I really like the looks of them, so looking forward to their arrival.

Jarlicker said that if he and Treaton may got back from Roanoke at a decent time that he'd be out at DCWC on Monday. Wife has got to work on Monday so I got the whole day with no "honey do's". Since I'm not a member yet, I'm dependent on a member letting me in, so I kinda hope he gets back. Would love to have the time to shoot all 24 targets in the "daylight".

Almost peed myself yesterday. Was walking between a couple of targets - right in mid step, I realized I was about to step on a snake!  Don't know who was frightened the worse - me or the snake. Seems Jarlicker encountered another snake on the 80 yd walk up. He had to go looking his arrow after missing the target mat (wrong sight mark). As he was reaching down to pick up his arrow he saw a mocossin just a few feet to his left. Man, I love Field :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Sarge,
> First thing JarLicker asked me yesterday was if I had my new arrows yet. :wink: 3DShooter80 had some of the same arrows you're fixing for me - I really like the looks of them, so looking forward to their arrival.
> 
> Jarlicker said that if he and Treaton may got back from Roanoke at a decent time that he'd be out at DCWC on Monday. Wife has got to work on Monday so I got the whole day with no "honey do's". Since I'm not a member yet, I'm dependent on a member letting me in, so I kinda hope he gets back. Would love to have the time to shoot all 24 targets in the "daylight".
> ...


Just make sure y'all call me if you end up shooting on Monday...I want in...I'll hang on to those arrows till Tuesday just in case...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Just make sure y'all call me if you end up shooting on Monday...I want in...I'll hang on to those arrows till Tuesday just in case...


Will do, if I had your number - PMing you my cell number now.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Will do, if I had your number - PMing you my cell number now.


Jarlicker, Mac and treaton all have it...I'll PM mine anyway...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

In answer to the original question, in these days of the compound field shooter, missing a target is so rare it would be un-thinkable. Back when field was the most popular form of archery (1960s and early 1970s) recurve and longbow shooters who didn't use sights sometimes missed the scoring area completely. Score cards of the day were designed to help keep track of your "hits" so you knew how your round was going.

Unless someone sets down and designs new score cards your going to find that from time to time. For those of us who don't have scopes, bubbles, stabilizers, draw length control and releases, hitting the target every time in 112 shots can still be part of the challenge.

Dave (Barebow Recurve shooter)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dave T said:


> In answer to the original question, in these days of the compound field shooter, *missing a target is so rare it would be un-thinkable*. Back when field was the most popular form of archery (1960s and early 1970s) recurve and longbow shooters who didn't use sights sometimes missed the scoring area completely. Score cards of the day were designed to help keep track of your "hits" so you knew how your round was going.
> 
> Unless someone sets down and designs new score cards your going to find that from time to time. For those of us who don't have scopes, bubbles, stabilizers, draw length control and releases, hitting the target every time in 112 shots can still be part of the challenge.
> 
> Dave (Barebow Recurve shooter)


Thanks Dave! Missing the entire target might not be completely "un-thinkable". Nailed the 80 yd & 70 yd on the practice range, but missed the 3 ring on the actual range.  Practice - Practice - Practice :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Dave! Missing the entire target might not be completely "un-thinkable". Nailed the 80 yd & 70 yd on the practice range, but missed the 3 ring on the actual range.  Practice - Practice - Practice :tongue:


I got me a zippo on the 80 this week too:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

We use that column for marking who got the 'hooter'... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Dave! Missing the entire target might not be completely "un-thinkable". Nailed the 80 yd & 70 yd on the practice range, but missed the 3 ring on the actual range.  Practice - Practice - Practice :tongue:



and when you forget to set your sight...or set it wrong like I did the other day...Nano's become part of the underbrush :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> and when you forget to set your sight...or set it wrong like I did the other day...Nano's become part of the underbrush :doh:


Just watch for the snakes when searching the underbrush. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just watch for the snakes when searching the underbrush. :wink:


I don't search that long....maybe a min  

I look at it like I shouldn't have done what I did to cause the arrow to go where it did....so a quick look is all I will ever give it....besides Carbon Express will make more:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't search that long....maybe a min
> 
> I look at it like I shouldn't have done what I did to cause the arrow to go where it did....so a quick look is all I will ever give it....*besides Carbon Express will make more*:wink:


That's what I told the freakcurver I was shooting on Thu. I don't think he liked that idea too much.


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's what I told the freakcurver I was shooting on Thu. I don't think he liked that idea too much.


I shoot barebow recurve. I was putting some logs behind a hog target, since I had broken an arrow on a rock behind it. I was shooting from the "Top Gun"
stakes.

My club president (compound shooter) nailed the 10 ring and teased me
by saying "if you don't miss you don't need a backstop.

Later that day I saw him at the clubhouse with a ACC arrow that kissed a rock. It took a lot of self control keeping that chit eating grin off my face!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

stevegabriel said:


> I shoot barebow recurve. I was putting some logs behind a hog target, since I had broken an arrow on a rock behind it. I was shooting from the "Top Gun"
> stakes.
> 
> My club president (compound shooter) nailed the 10 ring and teased me
> ...


I'll surely never tease anyone for missing the target! First time I shot field, I shot well below on the 80, next shot at the 70 buried into the 2x4 frame. And I'm not even going to mention all the arrows in the woods I have behind my house or the busted arrows from hitting a metal frame. Note to self: *Never* again hang your bag target on a metal frame. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

If a crowd gets together, let me know. I might just shoot our club since I'm going to ASA Kentucky next weekend but a little field never hurt nobody.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> If a crowd gets together, let me know. I might just shoot our club since I'm going to ASA Kentucky next weekend but a little field never hurt nobody.


Just PMed you my cell # - if I get your's I'll let you know when I hear from Jarlicker.


----------

